
Flash is dead? - UsmanTahir
The real reason Adobe will move on from Flash, though, is the other big knock against it: obsolescence. But still on internet things roll on by big players like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.miniclip.com, http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kongregate.com, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.friv.cm or http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.y8.com and so many others with millions of game players use Flash. Why it&#x27;s still not dead after-all? Why unity3d or html5 are not as popular as Flash?
======
djsumdog
I really worry about the entire era of retrogames that will totally disappear
once Flash is totally dead and without security updates. Recently the ReplyAll
podcast did a story about a classic flash game they found the source code to
and restored:

[http://replyall.limo/bunni](http://replyall.limo/bunni)

All the classic games on Newgrounds will all be lost, like tears in the rain.
:-/

~~~
api
This is what VMs are for. Mirror them down and put them in a VM with a flash
client.

